# 96 Altima Automatic to Manual Conversion



## Chris Bravo (Jan 30, 2010)

What up Everyone, 
I got a 1996 Nissan Altima 2.4L (KA24DE) with an (RE4FO4A)automatic trany.
I want to convert it into a manual but i'm not sure which manual trany 
would be the best.
so if anyone can help me out in any way 
or if some one has already done this conversion hit me up

Thanks


----------

